
An Interview with Steve Jobs at the App Store’s Launch - ihuman
https://www.wsj.com/articles/the-mobile-industrys-never-seen-anything-like-this-an-interview-with-steve-jobs-at-the-app-stores-launch-1532527201
======
ihuman
I know I editorialized the title by remove the quote, but it was 29 characters
too long if I included it.

